# Dust collection



## David Shaffer (Dec 29, 2011)

I am wanting to set up a dust collection system for my table saw. I don't need a full system for a whole shop. My shop vac is on it's last leg anyway so I was looking at the cheap 1 HP dust collector from Harbor Freight and wanting to make a Thien separator to go with it. With a separator, I'm not very concerned about filtering. I'm actually thinking of venting it directly out a window in my garage. Any suggestions about the cheap dust collector. Do you think the low end dust collector will be enough?


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

David Shaffer said:


> I am wanting to set up a dust collection system for my table saw. I don't need a full system for a whole shop. My shop vac is on it's last leg anyway so I was looking at the cheap 1 HP dust collector from Harbor Freight and wanting to make a Thien separator to go with it. With a separator, I'm not very concerned about filtering. I'm actually thinking of venting it directly out a window in my garage. Any suggestions about the cheap dust collector. Do you think the low end dust collector will be enough?


 wouldnt a shop vac do a great job on just the table saw?
and i have seen some nice 5 gal bucket separators made on here


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*no filters?*

http://www.grizzly.com/products/1-HP-Light-Duty-Dust-Collector/G1163
Then all you need is a blower motor and a wood base to close off under the saw and exhaust it outside. 

Actually the entire blower unit, minus the bag could be mounted under the saw like a built in DC and then just run the hose outside or to a separator.

It will take all the heated or cooled air in the shop with it however. So something like this, low cost, light weight may work for you. Some of these small units have a AC/DC brush motor which will be noisy. A better one like this will have a 3/4 HP or 1 HP induction motor. The bag can be improved to a smaller/lower micron filter.  bill

At this price you may as well get this one:
http://www.harborfreight.com/2-hp-industrial-5-micron-dust-collector-97869.html


----------



## RMK Designs (Dec 29, 2011)

Have you thought about a used dust collector? Some times you can find a great dust collector cheaper then you can find a new poorly made product. Craigslist is a great place to find a dust collector. You can also find local used tool stores. I think the idea of building one yourself from parts would also be a great idea.


----------



## tvman44 (Dec 8, 2011)

I have been looking real hard at the big DC at HF since it is on sale for $169.00. Just better make up my mind before they take it off sale.


----------



## Paul W Gillespie (Jul 7, 2011)

TV man I just bought the HF one for 135 after the 20% discount a couple of days ago. It was also only $21 to ship beacuse of a special they were running. Do an internet search for the 20% code.


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

David Shaffer said:


> I am wanting to set up a dust collection system for my table saw. I don't need a full system for a whole shop. My shop vac is on it's last leg anyway so I was looking at the cheap 1 HP dust collector from Harbor Freight and wanting to make a Thien separator to go with it. With a separator, I'm not very concerned about filtering. I'm actually thinking of venting it directly out a window in my garage. Any suggestions about the cheap dust collector. Do you think the low end dust collector will be enough?


I use a HF collector vented outside. Works better than when the bags were installed.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

Gene Howe said:


> I use a* HF collector vented outside.* Works better than when the bags were installed.


I'll bet the deer and the antelope are all huddled around the exhaust in the winter to stay warm. :yes: bill


----------



## tvman44 (Dec 8, 2011)

I bit the bullet and went to Harbor Freight and bought the dust collector for $135.00 with the sale price and the 20% coupon then gave them back the extra $35.00 savings for a 3 year replacement warranty. Will try to start setting it up tomorrow.


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

woodnthings said:


> I'll bet the deer and the antelope are all huddled around the exhaust in the winter to stay warm. :yes: bill


Mostly Jack Rabbits. An occasional Cotton Tail. And, a roadrunner.
There's one Jack that likes to visit in the summer when the shop doors are open. He/she and the resident road runner keep me company.:laughing:


----------



## Woodworkingkid (Jan 8, 2011)

i have the 2 hp harbor freight and realy like it. i was planing on only having one tool hooked up but it worked so good that i got some pvc and hooked more tools up to it.


----------



## Paul W Gillespie (Jul 7, 2011)

Yeah, my HF dust collector was delivered today. Not real happy about FedEx leaving it at the front door with a big sticker on it saying what's inside, but at least its here. Still waiting on the 10' hose and bar clamps I ordered to show up. Hopefully someone will be here to get them. Walking off with a 101lb box would be difficult, but a small box of clamps might be a bit easier.











Now I just need my brother to come home so I can get it down stairs.


----------



## tvman44 (Dec 8, 2011)

What schedule PVC pipe did you use? I was thinking about getting some 4" sewer pipe as it has a thinner wall and would be a lot lighter to hang from the ceiling.



Woodworkingkid said:


> i have the 2 hp harbor freight and realy like it. i was planing on only having one tool hooked up but it worked so good that i got some pvc and hooked more tools up to it.


----------



## Woodworkingkid (Jan 8, 2011)

I just used normal 4 inch PVC pipe


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

tvman44 said:


> What schedule PVC pipe did you use? I was thinking about getting some 4" sewer pipe as it has a thinner wall and would be a lot lighter to hang from the ceiling.


 schedule 35 works great


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

this is what i did and others did 
http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f32/my-dust-collector-setup-32980/


----------



## David Shaffer (Dec 29, 2011)

I sure appreciate everyone's input! 
I actually don't use my saw like most of you. I might go months without using it. I just want it to be cleaner in the garage when I do. I'm trying to keep my wife from having something to complain about when there's sawdust on everything in the garage. I'm sure my lungs will greatly appreciate it also. I actually like Bill's idea of just getting a blower instead of a cheap DC. I'm just learning about all this stuff but it seems to me that a blower that moves 1500 CFM will be better than a DC that moves 650 CFM! My thinking is if I either make a dust separator or buy one, it will catch 95% of the sawdust and what's left can go out the window. That way I will have more power. 
Do any of you have a preference on a Dust separator? Either store bought or plans to make one. 
Thanks again,
David


----------



## tvman44 (Dec 8, 2011)

What is the longest run of PVC pipe any of you fellows have between the DC and the furthest tool? Getting ready to set up my 2hp HF DC system.


----------

